# ich



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hi guys.i was thinking if i have a uv saintizer on my freshwater tank and i do will the uv sanitizer kill the ich?i was trying to figure out how to get rid of it if the lights goes out for a long time in the winter.the best way to keep a tank warm during light outage?thanks


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

A UV sterilizer is supposed to kill pathogens in the water, like ich. Also be warned that they will remove medicines you might use. As for keeping a tank warm in an outage situation, wrap it in as many blankets as possible, and add hot water bottles and hot dechlorinated water as much as you can to keep temps up. If you have an electric stove you might have to use a gas grill to heat the water.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Summer.will Raising The Temp To 85 Kill The Ich With Out Putting And Meds In The Tank?


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

rtmaston said:


> Thanks Summer.will Raising The Temp To 85 Kill The Ich With Out Putting And Meds In The Tank?


Raising the temperature does not "kill" ich. It shortens the life cycle making it progress faster and allowing it to be removed at an increased rate....that probably makes no sence....here is what I would suggest as a med free way to handle ich.

Increase temperature to 82* F. ONLY IF YOUR FISH CAN HANDLE SUCH TEMPS
Watch the fish and when all of the parasites, (the salt like specs on your fish) have hatched and fallen from the fish do a large water change 50-75% and vacuum the gravel very well. 
Leave temps elevated and continue to monitor your fish
If it returns complete these steps again until you have no sign of parasite returning for 1 full week
Return the tank to your normal temperature.

I have used meds in the past with good results but others will completely disagree with the use of meds so this is the recomendation I will give you.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks For The Info.i Like To Stay Away From Meds If I Can.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

rtmaston said:


> Thanks For The Info.i Like To Stay Away From Meds If I Can.


The main things is really doing a good job on the vacuuming, once the white specsc disappear this is when the parasite has essentially hatched from its protective bubble and is either in the tank water or will be on the floor of the aquarium and can be vacuumed up and removed...it may take a couple trys but should take care of it for you.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks all.i will try it if i have to.hope not.i would say the vacuum would be the most importment thing to do sence its in the gravel once it fall off the fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

startsmall said:


> Raising the temperature does not "kill" ich. It shortens the life cycle making it progress faster and allowing it to be removed at an increased rate....that probably makes no sence....here is what I would suggest as a med free way to handle ich.
> 
> Increase temperature to 82* F. ONLY IF YOUR FISH CAN HANDLE SUCH TEMPS
> I have used meds in the past with good results but others will completely disagree with the use of meds so this is the recomendation I will give you.


I do not agree with this. Although I do believe that temps of 85 will not kill. Temps of 85 will however stop reproduction and temps of 88-89 will kill.

Increasing temp to speed the cycle really doesn't apply to most of us or just not necessary. Most of us run our tanks in the 75-82 range and the cycle is already at 4 days at that point and you're not going to speed it any faster. The advice to increase temp to speed the cycle really only applies to cold water setups. If using this natural method it works better with the use of salt. IMO, this method has its drawbacks. It can take a while to work and the temp usually has to be increased pretty slowly.

I prefer to use Quick Cure.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

quick cure, aquarium salt, and higher temps all will help reduce ich and/or kill it. ifyou prefer the non med route, use salt.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks all for the input


----------

